# Pine log siting



## jasonyoung (Nov 21, 2011)

So I was quota hunting on Pine Log on friday with my son.  I got there late so I decided to just stalk around and see if I can find some hogs that people talked about.  

Sure enough, it was the end of the day, and we seen about 5 or 6 hogs and 10 piglets. 

I told my son to get behind me and watch.  I shot at one... He ran, shot at another, he ran!  Shot at a third and click.  My bolt was up.  Dang it! 

The little piglets ran right towards us while the big pigs ran away.  The piglets were with in 20 feet from us.  I was going to take a shot at one of them but decided not too.  

Oh well, I am going back up there in Dec. to see if I can pull a couple!


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 21, 2011)

jasonyoung said:


> So I was quota hunting on Pine Log on friday with my son.  I got there late so I decided to just stalk around and see if I can find some hogs that people talked about.
> 
> Sure enough, it was the end of the day, and we seen about 5 or 6 hogs and 10 piglets.
> 
> ...



Wooo Hooo! Yea Baby!  Man it stinks you did not get one, but at least you got to see the elusive Beasts!

You should have tried to snag one of them Piglets!

Many think Momma will come back after you, but I think not, cause she Knows better!  If she does, 

Even if she does not, you could have gotten a photo like this one!







or this one(w/Snookman)








Either way, Congrats! Sounds like you guys had a great time!


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 21, 2011)

Jason, you dont have to wait til December...............get your rimfire, ML or shotgun and go during small game season(RIGHT NOW)!

I will probably take my son fishin tomorrow, but will try to get him to go to Pinelog Wednesday.........I would rather be in the woods


----------



## jasonyoung (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, we have a .22, do you think that will do it?


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 21, 2011)

jasonyoung said:


> Well, we have a .22, do you think that will do it?



YES YES YES!!! Heart Lung Shot-Look at the photo on this thread

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=82784

Were any of the pigs Black and White?

I am after one of them which I shot one time but lost.............can you tell you got me excited!

We all know they are there, but with SOOO Much Pressure, they ain't Stupid thas for sure!


----------



## deerhuntintaxi (Nov 27, 2011)

I killed a little boar that Friday morning at Pine Log, about 55lbs good eating size.


----------



## Lorren68 (Nov 27, 2011)

If you go during small game season, I hope you like to walk, all the gates are closed!


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 27, 2011)

Lorren68 said:


> If you go during small game season, I hope you like to walk, all the gates are closed!



It does keep alot of folks out of there


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 27, 2011)

deerhuntintaxi said:


> I killed a little boar that Friday morning at Pine Log, about 55lbs good eating size.



Dude! That is a Great accomplishment, ifn I do say so myself!

Get a pic?  Was it black and white?


----------



## deerhuntintaxi (Nov 28, 2011)

It was Black and White. Did you see it at Crane's?


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 29, 2011)

deerhuntintaxi said:


> It was Black and White. Did you see it at Crane's?



SWEEEET!  No, I saw one JUST like that one in a Dove Field, but it musta been an uncle, cause it was a year ago...........I also saw one that musta been poppa, cause it was a big one and it was a year before that(2 years ago)!!

Congrats man! That is AWESOME!!

These aint no Ft Stewart or Ocmulgee/Oaky hogs!:nono:


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 29, 2011)

Its raining...........I am heading there right now!   Only got a few hours, but its better than sitting at home on here


----------



## grizzlyblake (Nov 29, 2011)

Anybody have any tips on where to go at Pinelog? It looks like hogs with small game guns are legal right now. I'd be up for going if anyone wants to hike around with me.


----------



## buckeroo (Nov 29, 2011)

jasonyoung said:


> Well, we have a .22, do you think that will do it?



Darn right a .22 will kill one. Here's a Chestatee hog I got back in August with a 22:


----------



## papachaz (Dec 1, 2011)

*They're there!*

I took a boar hog out of Pine Log with my crossbow while deer hunting back in Oct. gotta love that Rage broadhead! and he ran down the hill toward the road!


----------



## jasonyoung (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyone got one recently?


----------



## djtoomuch (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeaa, I'm thinking about goin tomorrow. Whens the best time to hunt hogs. Any info.would be a great help. Neva been to pinelog before.


----------



## djtoomuch (Dec 4, 2011)

Welp. Just got back from pine Log. Came up with nothing. Maybe next time. Knocked down a couple of squirrel. Will try again next week. Again, any help would be very much appreciate. Thx in advance.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 5, 2011)

djtoomuch said:


> Yeaa, I'm thinking about goin tomorrow. Whens the best time to hunt hogs. Any info.would be a great help. Neva been to pinelog before.



MAN, I cannot believe you've never been there!  First and last light is best, since you cannot hunt at night.  Lots of Hunting pressure out there, so you really gotta work for them!


----------



## djtoomuch (Dec 5, 2011)

Man B, really sound like u know wut ur doing. Your right, the pressure is on. Think ima try again tomorrow. If not tomorrow definitely this weekend. Need something to throw on the grill. Never had wild hog before. Heard they are mighty delicious though. Need to experience that. Will be hitting you all up for further instruction after i down my first hog. Wish me luck.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Dec 6, 2011)

bucks, bears, boars.....starts in the am. i will be up on saturday to put forth an effort. yes folks this could be the start of the gon triple b challenge!


----------



## 93yj242 (Dec 6, 2011)

ABBYS DAD said:


> bucks, bears, boars.....starts in the am. i will be up on saturday to put forth an effort. yes folks this could be the start of the gon triple b challenge!


  bear season ended on 12/4 in my copy of the regulations


----------



## pnome (Dec 7, 2011)

93yj242 said:


> bear season ended on 12/4 in my copy of the regulations



My copy says there's a bear hunt on Pine Log this weekend..



> â–  Pin e Log WMA
> 14,054 acres • 706.295.6041
> Deerâ€‚Archery Either Sex: Sept. 10-Oct. 21
> S. Firearms Q Buck Only/Either Sex Deer
> ...


----------



## 93yj242 (Dec 7, 2011)

i stand corrected!!


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Dec 7, 2011)

Most WMA hunts allow bears to be taken though bear season ended for national forest and private land.


----------



## djtoomuch (Dec 7, 2011)

anybody hunt pine log today. hoping this rain clears up real soon.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 8, 2011)

djtoomuch said:


> anybody hunt pine log today. hoping this rain clears up real soon.



I went from about 9 til 1....found Nothing but some sign(as usual), a scrape and a Pile of Corn

Even with the rain, it was pretty nice out there!  Man I love the cold weather!


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Dec 8, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> I went from about 9 til 1....found Nothing but some sign(as usual), a scrape and a Pile of Corn
> 
> Even with the rain, it was pretty nice out there!  Man I love the cold weather!



corn pile..... doesn't surprise me anymore. i'm going to hunt some on saturday. if you don't mind pm me the location of the corn and i will have the ranger mark it so he can do a field report.


----------



## djtoomuch (Dec 9, 2011)

Nyce day out. Think ima go after work and see if i can't spot some hogs. Who's wit me.


----------



## BooneDavis (Dec 10, 2011)

all you need is WMA stamp??? and hunt lic. or what??


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 10, 2011)

BooneDavis said:


> all you need is WMA stamp??? and hunt lic. or what??



Yes, WMA and Hunting, but it is Deer season now. You need Big Game too to be out there.(Turkey season is B G anywho so go ahead and get it).

Small game again next week so you can be ready to go for Hogs them without the BG part, just have to carry small game weapons.

Same thing with all the WMAs, just got to check the dates.


----------



## stoney (Dec 12, 2011)

Ive hunted pine log before seen more hog sign there then anywhere ive ever hunted. I thought it would be easy pickins after seeing all the sign like that. My hats off to you boys it takes some real good luck or some real scouting to find them. Ive signed up for the dog quota hunt in feb. really hoping to get picked for that. Have ya'll been seeing any big hogs in there?


----------



## djtoomuch (Dec 13, 2011)

Haven't seen any hogs at pine log  the last couple of times I've went (which was late last month), smh.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 13, 2011)

stoney said:


> Ive hunted pine log before seen more hog sign there then anywhere ive ever hunted. I thought it would be easy pickins after seeing all the sign like that. My hats off to you boys it takes some real good luck or some real scouting to find them. Ive signed up for the dog quota hunt in feb. really hoping to get picked for that. Have ya'll been seeing any big hogs in there?



Just waist high Mud on the trees............I did see a BIG Dead Pig which was a waste............. See if I can find that photo


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 13, 2011)

*Graphic Warning goes here*

Here he is..........

This was  a Really Good Sized Pig


----------



## pnome (Dec 13, 2011)

Is that recent?  Or is that the one from a while back?


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 14, 2011)

pnome said:


> Is that recent?  Or is that the one from a while back?



those were taken a year ago............special hog hunt in 2010, I think..............they getting bigger


----------



## pnome (Dec 14, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> those were taken a year ago............special hog hunt in 2010, I think..............they getting bigger



Yeah, I remember seeing that one in better condition.  It was laying over near the north entrance.  I doubt it was killed there.  So someone had to of dragged it out of the woods, loaded it up on their truck and then dumped it right there.  Why go through all that if you're just gonna let it lay in a field?


----------



## stoney (Dec 14, 2011)

Thats a shame to see that big boy dead like that. Did they atleast get the meat off of it?


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Dec 22, 2011)

Went to pine log today with my 5 year old and didnt see any thing if any of yall that hunt it alot could send me some info to improve my chances i would appreciate it just shoot me a PM


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 23, 2011)

stoney said:


> Thats a shame to see that big boy dead like that. Did they atleast get the meat off of it?



Not a chop!



> Went to pine log today with my 5 year old and didnt see any thing if any of yall that hunt it alot could send me some info to improve my chances i would appreciate it just shoot me a PM



I think its about 10% just keep going.........aka spend a lot of time out there and about 90% LUCK! 

 I was there Wed, right on top of Fresh sign, 1/2 hr before safe shooting light...........stalked, stopped, stalked, got into some thick stuff and really made a LONG loop with good wind.........saw really fresh sign everywhere I went! NO HOGS

Only sighting I had was getting busted by a Yote

Man, If I had just sat still when I heard a crunch-unfortunately I was in the middle of the road and tried to get into cover, only to see the behind end of a Yote, headed into the next county!


----------

